# Gable-end drip-edge when fascia has molding at top?



## MattyJ (Oct 19, 2012)

Folks, I'm a novice DIY'er replacing the roof on my shed and want to match the house. From what I've read most articles say to install drip edge on all all four edges, but my house does not have any flashing on the gable ends due to the fascia having molding at the top. 

Is there another technique to keep rain from penetrating under the shingles on the gable ends? If not, should I match the house anyway and assume it's no big deal?

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not sure how anyone could suggect how to do it with at least a picture of what you have.


----------



## markore (Feb 2, 2013)

Use gutter apron instead of drip edge on the eaves if there will be gutter attached to your shed. 

For the gable rakes you can use ODE (overhanging drip edge), undersill trim or C style drip edge if applying facia, or stick with the shingle molding you have now. Many good roofers do use the ice and water shield on gable rakes but prefer the gables unadorned unless the roofing material is so floppy as to require ODE lip for support.

See this discussion: http://www.roofingtalk.com/f6/drip-edge-333/


----------



## PatChap (Nov 17, 2012)

Overhang the gable ends a little extra, it'll be fine. With no drip edge we do 1 1/4", using a Roofing nail as our gauge


----------



## markore (Feb 2, 2013)

Can edit my post anymore so I will follow up. 

Just heard from jaydee in another forum: 



> C-style dip edge is used for lay over shingling.
> it covers the first layer of shines and up to drip edge


In your case, if you are tearing off the existing roofing, you can go with the suggestion to just run the shingles a little long on the gable rakes since you already have shingle molding up.

In order to do a different type of edging you usually have to remove the shingle molding and then fill all the nail holes or wrap in metal. (more trouble than it's worth for a shed) A lot of people like the gable rakes unadorned or with the shingle mold and don't think overhanging drip edge is necessary on rakes at all as long as you run the shingles out like the other poster mentioned.


----------

